# Egg Collection Procedure



## chick1508 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm 30 years old and on my 1st cycle of IVF treatment.  I found the spray and the injections ok.  Didn't really have any side effects and have generally been feeling good.  I just wanted to share my ec experience to help others.

I had my egg collection last week and was absolutely dreading it.  I had read so many horror stories on the interet about the procedure that I had myself in such a state that I honestly didn't think I could have went through with it.  On the day of egg collection I was lying on the bed crying my eyes out at the thought of what was going to happening.  My consultant was absolutely amazing she talked me through it step by step and told me exactly what she was doing.  It was uncomfortable but nowhere near as bad I had thought it was going to be.  When the procedure was over I couldn't believe it!  I was like "is that it"!!  Afterwards I had a few period type pains which lasted for an hour or two but after that painfree.  

At the minute I'm on my 2ww so fingers crossed.


----------



## linsee (Sep 23, 2008)

Thats great I have been dreading this too!!! You have really put my mind at rest! Thanks!!!!

Good luck with the wait!!


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

I was exactly the same, crying the lot ect and didnt even egt a big tummy or pain after it! Was soo relieved, esp only being sedated had worried me sick, but it was fine thankfully. Good idea putting others minds at rest, thought I realise not everyone's goes so well.

To pay for the painless bloat free time since ET Ive looked 5 months pg but never mind!


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for this. I'm yet to start treatment but the thoght of EC sounds so scary. hearing a positive story is so reassuring. Thaks so much and good luck 
j
X


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Similar story for me too, I was terrified and dreading it but with the sedation I really knew nothing about it. Apparently I asked my consultant if my 'lady garden' was ok as I'd done it especially for e/c     I did start to feel a little bit uncomfortable apparently but as soon as they noticed any reaction from me they topped up the sedation....I don't remember anything. It was fine, first and second time


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad to hear your EC went smoothly.

There's also a poll on Voting board which others may find interesting...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=24414.0

Take care
Natasha


----------

